# I'm Searching For a New Puppy in DC/Baltimore area



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

I posted in the Rainbow Bridge forum that my family lost our beloved Sqwumpkin a couple months ago. So we're going to search for a Golden Retriever puppy. That's what brought me here.

I have been reading this forum (choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder) thoroughly since I joined hoping to find a reputable breeder. I must say that I am disappointed in the bitterness of posts directed at a couple breeders by name. 

In my humble opinion, I believe very strongly that it reflects poorly on people here to say mean, possibly slanderous, and critical things about other breeders. Some of it is worse than gradeschool -- all the name calling without proof. Rumors accepted as gospel truth. Etc.

I call on all here who denegrate "other" breeders by name to do the honorable thing and edit your posts to remove their names.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are looking for a GR in the Baltimore/DC area, please consider GoldHeart GR rescue: www.GoldHeart.org
Thanks!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sqwumpkin said:


> I posted in the Rainbow Bridge forum that my family lost our beloved Sqwumpkin a couple months ago. So we're going to search for a Golden Retriever puppy. That's what brought me here.
> 
> I have been reading this forum (choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder) thoroughly since I joined hoping to find a reputable breeder. I must say that I am disappointed in the bitterness of posts directed at a couple breeders by name.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with you, but who the heck listens to me?


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

vrocco1 said:


> I'd agree with you, but who the heck listens to me?


Vern! You're hilarious.:You_Rock_


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If someone has a very negative experience with a breeder, I believe its only helpful to future puppy buyers to read other's experiences. Before I buy something, I look for reviews online. Why not do the same when making a huge life decision to buy a puppy?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Vern! You're hilarious.:You_Rock_


That is the two Manhattans (straight up, of course) that I had this evening talking. I'm getting ready to put a lamp shade on my head also. (kidding )


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sqwumpkin said:


> I posted in the Rainbow Bridge forum that my family lost our beloved Sqwumpkin a couple months ago. So we're going to search for a Golden Retriever puppy. That's what brought me here.
> 
> I have been reading this forum (choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder) thoroughly since I joined hoping to find a reputable breeder. I must say that I am disappointed in the bitterness of posts directed at a couple breeders by name.
> 
> ...


FWIW, the editing option is removed shortly after a message is posted, usually within 24 hours, I think.

I'm not commenting on any threads or posts specifically, but I think that people should remember the power of the printed word. Once you post something on GRF, it may disappear from the front page of the forum in days or even hours. But it becomes searchable to anyone with Google, and it will remain part of the permanent record on the subject essentially forever. 

So when you're talking about someone's reputation, it seems wise to think twice and post once. 

allen


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree...especially when there are so many differences in opinion on what is reputable and what isn't. 

However, it is unavoidable when someone starts a thread asking for opinion on a specific breeder, mentions that breeder by name and posts the website. Especially one whose website shows 20 litters currently on the ground and more on the way...things like that. What can you say?


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> If someone has a very negative experience with a breeder, I believe its only helpful to future puppy buyers to read other's experiences. Before I buy something, I look for reviews online. Why not do the same when making a huge life decision to buy a puppy?


Excellent point and question.

Define "experience". What is that? is it when one breeder comments negatively about another's website, never having visited the other breeder's kennel? That's not an "experience" in my book.

Of course I'm not suggesting people can't post their personal experiences. But if someone's going to assert something, how about posting proof of the assertion? It's very easy to post gossip, rumors, half-truths, etc. When I read assertions w/out proof to back it up, I think it reflects negatively of the person. To me, they're just throwing mud. 

Again, I'm just sharing how I perceive what's going on. Correct me if I'm wrong -- many who have negative things to say about "other" breeders (ones it would seem have no presence here) are breeders themselves. Maybe they're slinging mud because they are losing sales to the ones they're maligning?

Please keep in mind that there's THREE sides to every story. The plaintiff's, the defendent's, and the truth, which is somewhere, usually, in between. I've read a tremendous number of accusations, but in my opinion, they read as if one breeder is trying to malign their competition, not share truthful experiences.

Just my $0.02. 

Again, I call on those who have made derrogatory comments about other kennels to edit their posts and remove the other kennel's name from your post. Or... provide *factual proof* of your accusations. Keep in mind that _*testimony*_ is not proof. 

Last time I checked, people in the USA are innocent until proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt in a court of law. It seems that some breeders (who have no presence here) get tarred and feathered by members of this forum who serve as judge, jury and executioner. 

If a breeder here maligns another, I feel that the "mean" breeder is not someone I would trust. In other words, if they are truly a reputable breeder, then TO ME they would have no need to malign or bad mouth another. 

Just food for thought from a person looking for a reputable breeder.

Also for the record... when I began posting here, I came off poorly to many. They let me know. I took a step back, re-evaluated the situation... and fell on my sword. So I'm not asking anyone here to do something I was not willing to do myself.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

avincent52 said:


> FWIW, the editing option is removed shortly after a message is posted, usually within 24 hours, I think.
> 
> I'm not commenting on any threads or posts specifically, but I think that people should remember the power of the printed word. Once you post something on GRF, it may disappear from the front page of the forum in days or even hours. But it becomes searchable to anyone with Google, and it will remain part of the permanent record on the subject essentially forever.
> 
> ...


Excellent point, Allen, about info being indexed at Google. If you're posting malicious content about another breeder, that breeder may have legal recourse against you. Case precident is piling up fast against those who post false accusations in public forums.

If that EDIT option is not available after 24 hours, I feel for some here... especially if the maligned breeder has been lurking in the background capturing screen shots... After all, we do live in a litigious society.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucky's mom said:


> I agree...especially when there are so many differences in opinion on what is reputable and what isn't.
> 
> However, it is unavoidable when someone starts a thread asking for opinion on a specific breeder, mentions that breeder by name and posts the website. Especially one whose website shows 20 litters currently on the ground and more on the way...things like that. What can you say?


Thank you for your post. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who feels this way.

If a website states it has 20 litters on the ground, then that is a fact. But to immediately shout PUPPY MILL -- well, that's a judgement. What if the breeder is an incredibly up and up operation and just happens to be a high volume breeder? (and I gather from reading threads here that HVB's are OK) 

But IMHO, shouting PUPPY MILL w/out any proof just isn't right. It should be unacceptable here - a place that seems like a very professional public forum.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Excellent point, Allen, about info being indexed at Google. If you're posting malicious content about another breeder, that breeder may have legal recourse against you. Case precident is piling up fast against those who post false accusations in public forums.
> 
> If that EDIT option is not available after 24 hours, I feel for some here... especially if the maligned breeder has been lurking in the background capturing screen shots... After all, we do live in a litigious society.


First off, I'm a professional journalist, so I know about these things, and criminal due process (innocent until proven guilty) has absolutely no relevance here. 

Your claims notwithsanding, the reality is that it's preposterously hard to make a libel case stick (and that's what this is), and that's as it should be. As the victim, you have to prove that the information published was untrue, that the author's intent was malicious, and you were significantly damaged.

Remember that opinion is also protected. I can write "XXX is an idiot" and XXX has got no recourse whatsoever except to call me an idiot back. And by posting a website and advertising their puppies, XXX has become a public figure, which raises the bar even higher. (I can write things about, say, Jay Leno or former president Bush that I can't write about you.)

In practice, these are very tough hurdles, which is why you don't see a lot of these cases go anywhere. Most are just blustery letters and idle threats to sue that don't get anywhere near a courtroom.

Let's post responsibly because it's the right thing to do, not because we're afraid of getting sued. (Which will likely only squelch the more reasonable voices here IMHO.) 

First, I think that there are several levels of "analysis." The first is, "What do you think of this breeder?" in which a poster parses data that's publicly available--the breeders website, k9 data, OFA etc, and say, "Well, they had nine litters last year and the sire and dam have no clearances, so I would check it out further." That's perfectly legitimate and a necessary service.

Where I see more problems is "My brother in laws cousin bought a dog from this guy and he was limping before he got hit by the car so he must have had hip dysplasia." While I think that these kinds of posts can contain valuable information, it's up to the writer to stick to the facts and not use inflammatory language, and up to the reader to understand that this is just one side of what is likely a complex story with lots of emotions rolled up inside it. 

So how about we *all* play nice?

best
Allen


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Excellent point and question.
> 
> Define "experience". What is that? is it when one breeder comments negatively about another's website, never having visited the other breeder's kennel? That's not an "experience" in my book.



Oh I can definitely agree with this. I know there are several threads where it turns into a bash-fest (some seemingly deserved, some I'm sure not..). My post was more in line with the people who come to the forum saying they were misled or ripped off or even just disappointed by their breeder and give the reasons why. I also think that when someone comes to the forum asking for opinions, they should be given and taken AS SUCH. as Lucky's Mom said, when someone posts a website link showing typical signs of a puppymill or HVB situation, or no clearances can be found on the databases, or dogs look strange or almost mixed bred (as is the case with quite a few "rare english cream" breeders websites) it's difficult for many to keep their mouths shut and watch this puppy buyer make a misled mistake. I tend to stay out of the breeder topics like those ones, as I made the same mistake as a novice puppy buyer almost 2 years ago with Sam, and feel I don't know enough about breeding, etc, to comment. I do wish now I had this forum as a resource at that time to help lead me in a better direction.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

avincent52 said:


> First off, I'm a professional journalist, so I know about these things, and criminal due process (innocent until proven guilty) has absolutely no relevance here.


I don't doubt you know laws relating to journalism. However, I submit those don't apply here. 

I specifically mentioned breeders here attacking breeders who aren't here. 

Any entity who produces and sells puppies is a business. When one business lies about another and negatively affects its sales, B2B law applies.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sqwumpkin,

Check out this link for a breeder referral in the Baltimore area. It is for the Chesapeake GRC. There is a link on that page to the puppy referral person. The litter listings they have there are old, so don't even bother with them. The referral person knows everyone within the club that has or is having puppies.

http://www.chesapeakegrc.org/puppy_refer.html

In the Washington/Western MD area, there is the Potomac Valley GRC. They also run a referral service here:

http://www.pvgrc.org/poop/poop.htm

There are other clubs in the area, but these are the two that I am most familiar with. There is a lot of peer pressure in these clubs, so people usually maintain high standards.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Correct me if I'm wrong -- many who have negative things to say about "other" breeders (ones it would seem have no presence here) are breeders themselves. Maybe they're slinging mud because they are losing sales to the ones they're maligning?


My perception is different. I am very grateful to the generous breeders here for so many reasons, and I am in awe that they give their time to over-eager pet owners like me. It is beyond heartbreaking to have a puppy with elbow dysplasia as I do, and anything that can be done to make sure any litter of pups bred are given the best chance to be healthy is important. I don't really see much mudslinging here. Mostly, beginners like me are helped to check clearances, to learn how to use k9data and OFA, and to beware of marketing ploys and puppy mills. I think the dogs, the golden puppies and adults, should be paramount. That means calling out a high production puppy mill or someone not being ethical about health clearances is not mudslinging but rather presenting the facts to protect goldens and puppy buyers. There are soooo many threads when a breeder is inquired about that result in praise and/or that breeder becoming a member. All professions have to deal with this. I get rated by my students on Ratemyteacher.com. It's uncomfortable, but it's 21st century reality.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> My perception is different. I am very grateful to the generous breeders here for so many reasons, and I am in awe that they give their time to over-eager pet owners like me. It is beyond heartbreaking to have a puppy with elbow dysplasia as I do, and anything that can be done to make sure any litter of pups bred are given the best chance to be healthy is important. I don't really see much mudslinging here. Mostly, beginners like me are helped to check clearances, to learn how to use k9data and OFA, and to beware of marketing ploys and puppy mills. I think the dogs, the golden puppies and adults, should be paramount. That means calling out a high production puppy mill or someone not being ethical about health clearances is not mudslinging but rather presenting the facts to protect goldens and puppy buyers. There are soooo many threads when a breeder is inquired about that result in praise and/or that breeder becoming a member. All professions have to deal with this. I get rated by my students on Ratemyteacher.com. It's uncomfortable, but it's 21st century reality.



BRAVO !!! I totally agree.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I get rated by my students on Ratemyteacher.com. It's uncomfortable, but it's 21st century reality.



Not to go off topic here too much, but having used that website several times when choosing classes, I've often wondered whether the teachers or professors ever check their ratings. I've seen some pretty harsh ones!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep an eye on mine, and luckily 9 out of 10 are positive. But even one negative comment in a hundred really hurts. It's helpful feedback too though. I do feel for certain colleagues who just attract evil comments.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Oh I can definitely agree with this. I know there are several threads where it turns into a bash-fest (some seemingly deserved, some I'm sure not..). My post was more in line with the people who come to the forum saying they were misled or ripped off or even just disappointed by their breeder and give the reasons why. I also think that when someone comes to the forum asking for opinions, they should be given and taken AS SUCH. as Lucky's Mom said, when someone posts a website link showing typical signs of a puppymill or HVB situation, or no clearances can be found on the databases, or dogs look strange or almost mixed bred (as is the case with quite a few "rare english cream" breeders websites) it's difficult for many to keep their mouths shut and watch this puppy buyer make a misled mistake. I tend to stay out of the breeder topics like those ones, as I made the same mistake as a novice puppy buyer almost 2 years ago with Sam, and feel I don't know enough about breeding, etc, to comment. I do wish now I had this forum as a resource at that time to help lead me in a better direction.


I'm not sure I follow what you're saying. So it's OK, after all, to bad-mouth other kennels even though one doesn't have first hand experience with them? 

here's the way I see things. Some newbie finds a link on the internet they like. So they come here pleased with their findings and post something here to share with people they think are friendly and might also like the site. Unfortunately, all they hear in reply are people who belittle the site. Naturally, the newbie just wants to get along, so he or she revises his or her original feeling about the site.

Here's the problem: the newbie doesn't realize he or she is dealing with the "same ol' crowd of opinionated, often malicious, jerks" who are simply bad-mouthing other kennels for, seemingly, the fun of it. 

I recently saw an episode of Wife Swap. A husband is horribly rude to the visiting wife just for, seemingly, the fun of it. 

I feel I'm reacting to some breeders here the way much of America is reacting to the jerk husband in Wife Swap. 

For the sake of the Golden Retriever breed, I respectfully ask that people refrain from judgement until you have first hand experience. further, I believe anyone who passes judgement/shares opinions w/out first hand knowledge is, basically, operating in ignorance.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Research, research, research. If I have learned nothing else this past year or two it is to NOT believe everything someone tells me or I read, but to do my own research, research, research!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think anyone here badmouths any breeders for simply "the fun of it". And no, I was saying I'd prefer the directly negative accusatory comments to be made by only people who have direct experience with a particular breeder (bought a puppy from them) and had bad experiences. But I also know that there are many experienced breeders here who know the signs of a bad breeder situation and can offer their help to people looking for information on a particular breeder. They came to the forum to ask for opinions.. are you saying that if anyone has a negative opinion of a breeder's practices or their website they are not allowed to say so? How is that accomplishing anything but giving a skewed opinion to the asking poster by only giving positive thoughts and opinions? As I said, it should be taken as an OPINION, not fact, unless its something said by someone who has direct experience with that breeder in question. And I don't agree with blatant bashing and bad-mouthing. I do however think it can tactfully be said that a breeder may appear to have way too many litters currently available, or that clearances don't appear to be completed based on the OFA website. 





Sqwumpkin said:


> Here's the problem: the newbie doesn't realize he or she is dealing with the "same ol' crowd of opinionated, often malicious, jerks" who are simply bad-mouthing other kennels for, seemingly, the fun of it.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> My perception is different. I am very grateful to the generous breeders here for so many reasons, and I am in awe that they give their time to over-eager pet owners like me. It is beyond heartbreaking to have a puppy with elbow dysplasia as I do, and anything that can be done to make sure any litter of pups bred are given the best chance to be healthy is important. I don't really see much mudslinging here. Mostly, beginners like me are helped to check clearances, to learn how to use k9data and OFA, and to beware of marketing ploys and puppy mills. I think the dogs, the golden puppies and adults, should be paramount. That means calling out a high production puppy mill or someone not being ethical about health clearances is not mudslinging but rather presenting the facts to protect goldens and puppy buyers. There are soooo many threads when a breeder is inquired about that result in praise and/or that breeder becoming a member. All professions have to deal with this. I get rated by my students on Ratemyteacher.com. It's uncomfortable, but it's 21st century reality.


Thank you for proving my point.

You are rated on that website by people with FIRST HAND experience of your teaching ability.

When "generous breeders" here comment about others that they don't have ANY experience with, that's ignorance.

How would you like that database of teachers full of entries that malign you, and as icing on the cake, none of the students rating you poorly ever had you as a teacher? Then to add insult to injury, you have no means to tell the world that those "bad" entries are bogus?

Continuing with the teacher's rating website analogy... why would someone logon and rate you poorly even though they never had you as a teacher? Are you going to tell me you can learn from those people as you did in your original reply to me?

I hate to burst your bubble, but those databases, pedigrees and clearances you seem to rely on don't prove a thing. They will NOT help you or anybody find a "better" puppy. 

If a breeder told you to stand on your head for five minutes a day because that would help you figure out which puppy is "right" to purchase, would you follow that advise too? With dog breeding, it's only the naive who believe all that crap about pedigrees, databases, clearances, etc.

There is a measuring stick, so to speak, that can help a person find a GREAT puppy. Unfortunately, none of the breeders here (that I have seen so far) have mentioned it. I will certainly be using it when I search for my family's new puppy.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

vrocco1 said:


> Sqwumpkin,
> 
> Check out this link for a breeder referral in the Baltimore area. It is for the Chesapeake GRC. There is a link on that page to the puppy referral person. The litter listings they have there are old, so don't even bother with them. The referral person knows everyone within the club that has or is having puppies.
> 
> ...


Thank you, amigo. 

Wifie pooh already contacted PVGRC. We received a couple referals from them and are in the process of checking them out.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Then to add insult to injury, you have no means to tell the world that those "bad" entries are bogus?



Any breeder is more than welcome to join GRF and explain away any concerns anyone posts about their breeding practice. It's happened several times in the past and usually makes for an interesting discussion.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, no wonder most of the breeders have stayed off this post. Enough negative energy and cynicism to drive them away...of course, they'll never win the word battle either it seems.

Good luck finding a breeder that meets your expectations!! :wavey:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I have stayed out of this thread but as usual against my better judgement I will venture in.
I honestly do not understand what you are trying to say.
Are you saying that if someone posts on this forum asking about a specific breeder/litter and someone here that also happens to breed sees things that in their experienced eyes are a red flag and they state that here that makes them 
_""same ol' crowd of opinionated, often malicious, jerks" who are simply bad-mouthing other kennels for, seemingly, the fun of it."_?

If so then I guess I fit that description to a "T" and we definetly will not see eye to eye on this no matter how you try and word it. And if I am one of those that you are referring to please feel free to link to a post I made that you have exception with.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Any breeder is more than welcome to join GRF and explain away any concerns anyone posts about their breeding practice. It's happened several times in the past and usually makes for an interesting discussion.


I figured someone would say that. Sorry.

While that statement is, of course, true, it's only partially true. Think about it.

First, the maligned breeder has to find this place. Secondly, by the time they do and can reply, their reply goes on page 8. Meanwhile, pages 1 thru 7 are mudslinging. 

Newbie arrives. Reads page 1, maybe 2. Newbie's impression of maligned breeder is already formed. You really think Newbie is going to keep checking the thread to see if breeder is around to respond? Or read all 8 or more pages?

Meanwhile, Google has already indexed 7 pages of trash about the breeder's operation -- as Allan already astutely pointed out. The damage is already done. If someone google's the breeder's name, up pops 7 or more pages of mudslinging.

All I ask is for posters to take the high road. And if you maligned someone, have the decency to do what's right and take back your comments about breeders or those you have no first hand experience. I believe what goes around comes around.

Maybe what I'll do to fit in around here a bit better is trash talk the trash talking breeders and post mean things about them with links to all the dysplastic puppies bearing their names? (I use hyperbole because I'm not sure folks are getting my point.) No. I'm not the type of person who maligns others.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Also for the record... when I began posting here, I came off poorly to many. They let me know. I took a step back, re-evaluated the situation... and fell on my sword.


Lol, maybe it's time to try that one more time. . .


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So what is your point? (forget that I got your point.) Are you a maligned breeder with a new IP?


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> When "generous breeders" here comment about others that they don't have ANY experience with, that's ignorance.
> ...


I was not going to reply to this post either, but when one claims that pedigrees and clearances are crap when it comes to looking for a quality puppy, that I believe is ignorance. 

Yes there are other important factors such as temperament. To believe that knowing and looking through pedigrees have no bearing on producing quality puppies, please educate me on this rationale. And your measuring stick, I would love to hear what this is.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, wasn't going to get involved here. I'm not a breeder, just a lover of the breed wanting to learn as much as possible. Anyone who has been around a while, knows that there are breeder-members here who are wonderful ambassadors for the breed. They are caring people who have gone out of their way to be helpful to those who have questions... from the small issues of crate training, behavior issues, etc to life threatening health problems. They have spent their time, offered invaluable help, and even helped financially. Their focus is the well being of the dogs, and the betterment of the breed. I, for one, feel we are a very blessed community. And I find the insults not at all in the spirit of the forum.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

avincent52 said:


>



now that's funny !!!!!! Nuff said


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im trying to figure out his point????? So its wrong for ppl to come on here and ask an opinion of a breeder. And because a poster hasnt had first hand experience with that breeder doesnt mean a family member or friend hasnt. I think most breeders on here, check out there website and the data info and then post there thoughts. IM all for it if it saves a person from a BYB or high volume one. Lord knows I spend enough time cleaning up there messes. Im starting to think the op poster is just trying to piss people off....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One word was posted within all of these replies that always rings home with me. It is a word that doesn't seem to be used often by members on this forum. It always makes me do a search to find those who have used it in the past.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> One word was posted within all of these replies that always rings home with me. It is a word that doesn't seem to be used often by members on this forum. It always makes me do a search to find those who have used it in the past.



What's that Kimm?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well personally, I think the OP is certainly stirring the pot, what is the point he's trying to make here? The title is that he's looking for a breeder in DC, then he starts on a subject that has nothing to do with the title. As a matter of fact he even tells another poster that he's already looked into it. Sooo, what's this post about anyway? Certainly just to mislead people.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm, you are an awesome detective. I tried it out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> What's that Kimm?


I'm not telling. :curtain: For some reason when someone uses the word it makes me think, "Who was it that used that word before?" I go do a search and the word isn't used often for some reason. It can be...

I remember someone thinking I posted something once because I type this... a lot. It wasn't me though.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

ACK! Now I wanna know the word! Sheesh I'm dense and curious, bad combo LOL~!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> ACK! Now I wanna know the word! Sheesh I'm dense and curious, bad combo LOL~!


Now isn't finding the word more fun than reading the bickering?: LOL It may not stand out because it is not an uncommon word.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm you really know how to pique a person's curiosity. Well done!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Kimm you really know how to pique a person's curiosity. Well done!


I'm not kidding though. I will tell you the original poster used the word. That is the only hint you will get. 

Another word that gets my attention is Quetzalcoatlus northropi. I don't know why.:doh:


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Puzzle is coming together, but I only like word games and cryptograms LOL! Thank goodness it's not math! I'd be completely lost.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now see, if you were all paying attention to the "Who is online", you'd have seen me viewing some old posts in which that word was used. It was also used by someone who lives in my area once.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Now see, if you were all paying attention to the "Who is online", you'd have seen me viewing some old posts in which that word was used.



LOL I am just not that smart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure you are...I wonder if the original poster works at Johns Hopkins??? Doesn't matter. Where is Johns Hopkins anywho??? Goodness gracious...Baltimore!

I'm going to go read now. Goodnight everyone. And to the OP, I didn't mean to steal the thread, but can you guess the word you used that stuck out when I read it?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Honestly not sure what to make of this thread?  
If the OP was sincere I really do not know what he/she was trying to say. :no: 
If it was not a sincere thread is the OP a breeder that was taken to task for some reason on here or a close friend of one? :scratchch
I know I have my suspicions but as I have no proof I will not take the liberty to post them here.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> One word was posted within all of these replies that always rings home with me. It is a word that doesn't seem to be used often by members on this forum. It always makes me do a search to find those who have used it in the past.


God I love this woman!!! LOL Only a researcher or a librarian would be so keen ROFL My expertise is numbers, words baffle me


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> God I love this woman!!! LOL Only a researcher or a librarian would be so keen ROFL My expertise is numbers, words baffle me


I just wish I could write as well as most librarians.  I do the job, but I don't own the title. There is nothing like reading something that is well- written. It brings me great joy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, my guess is denegrate...or ummmm..den*i*grate. We can hijack this thread into a guessing game? Anyone up for it?

Kimm....congrats on 16,000 posts


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, my guess is denegrate...or ummmm..den*i*grate. We can hijack this thread into a guessing game? Anyone up for it?


Nope...not the word! Maybe we should have a word of the day?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Nope...not the word! Maybe we should have a word of the day?


Well at least give us the meaning then we can backtrack the word on google LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Now see, if you were all paying attention to the "Who is online", you'd have seen me viewing some old posts in which that word was used.


Ummmm....since you log on "invisible", you don't show up on "who's on line" so that would have been impossible for us to see what threads you were viewing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm guessing the word is "malign" or maybe mud slinging


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Naw, the word is "PUPPY" sheesh!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I was guessing malign too. *shrug*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I was guessing malign too. *shrug*


Yeah, the one who started all this fun has gone to bed! Hmpfff, what fun is she??? LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried searching "malign" and didn't really come up with anything interesting though. who knows.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I said malign (to speak harmful mistruths), and I am waiting for Kimms outing.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the word "sword"??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ummmm....since you log on "invisible", you don't show up on "who's on line" so that would have been impossible for us to see what threads you were viewing


Oh dear...:doh: LOL I forgot!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see ~ 
Monomer used a form of the word 
Tippy did once, too. 
Someone named GoldenCrazy use it
Just to name a few.
​


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

The word is.........puppy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> The word is.........puppy.


I am so surprised that you haven't used this word on this forum. I love to read your posts. I love to read Ljilly's when she pulls out the big guns, EvanG's, Tippy's, and those of a few others. 

I love reading everyone's posts, but when I read certain replies and posts, I just wish I could be the person who wrote them.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Let's see ~
> 
> Monomer used a form of the word
> Tippy did once, too.
> ...


Maybe we should move this post to the "Jokes and Puzzles" section since its becoming a brain teaser :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Maybe we should move this post to the "Jokes and Puzzles" section since its becoming a brain teaser :


Yes, this is a wonderful hijack !!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just correct my missing d before you do...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Your edit button should be on still...you go correct that word!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, I'm crowning Kimm "Queen of Making Me Crazy"!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> OK, I'm crowning Kimm "Queen of Making Me Crazy"!!!


ROFL I'm already there! Beat ya to it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, now, thank you! I'm sure my husband and children would agree with you!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Your crown, Mi'lady


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe if she was wearing that at the groomers/agility event a few weeks ago, the cone wouldn't have wound up on the hood of her car.... :uhoh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Maybe if she was wearing that at the groomers/agility event a few weeks ago, the cone wouldn't have wound up on the hood of her car.... :uhoh:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Maybe if she was wearing that at the groomers/agility event a few weeks ago, the cone wouldn't have wound up on the hood of her car.... :uhoh:


I don't think that woman would have cared if I were wearing a crown!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wait Kimm are you saying its not one of the words we already guessed then?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay..I took the bait..lol...the word is ASSERTION...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Okay..I took the bait..lol...the word is ASSERTION...


LOL, I was starting to search pronouns and adjectives even...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Let me go back and read all the replies to confirm. I don't think anyone has hit on the word yet, but let me check.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the hijack!!! This is funner now LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The word has not been chosen as of yet. I can't offer a prize to the winner, but maybe yours will be the winning post and you'll get a free membership! LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's like 2000 posts away...good god, if this thread goes another 2000 posts, we have some serious issues LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> That's like 2000 posts away...good god, if this thread goes another 2000 posts, we have some serious issues LOL



I don't know I'm pretty competitive and hate to not know the answer


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> That's like 2000 posts away...good god, if this thread goes another 2000 posts, we have some serious issues LOL


It doesn't have to be posted in this thread...:uhoh:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea I know...I would like to have a gold membership so I can fly invisible too...hee hee. I'll be watching that post count!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The wait time between searches is driving me nuts right now! LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> The wait time between searches is driving me nuts right now! LOL


That's why I forked over the $15!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you search the word the way this person used it (adverb) you will only find two other threads that it appears in. Is that right? Now I have to go back and look.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It doesn't have to be posted in this thread...:uhoh:



Not posted in this thread? Huh? Now I'm really confused since you said this earlier...



> One word was posted within all of these replies that always rings home with me. It is a word that doesn't seem to be used often by members on this forum. It always makes me do a search to find those who have used it in the past.


I'm confused


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Yea I know...I would like to have a gold membership so I can fly invisible too...hee hee. I'll be watching that post count!


Can't you use your super-powers and make yourself invisible too AF? :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> If you search the word the way this person used it (adverb) you will only find two other threads that it appears in. Is that right? Now I have to go back and look.



Crap...


*googling "define: adverb"*


I knew I should've paid more attention in school. 



(Just kidding.. that hint helps a lot, I'm so gonna get it now!)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Not posted in this thread? Huh? Now I'm really confused since you said this earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused


Kim was saying that the 700K post doesnt have to be posted in this thread, just anywhere in the forum



Angel_Kody said:


> Can't you use your super-powers and make yourself invisible too AF? :


I'm not a gold member, only gold members can fly invisible...I wish I had super-hero powers LOL, oh wait...YES I can be invisible = logoff!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...sorry Cindy. 

Yes...the word is used by the OP in this thread.
It was in a REPLY to someone else.
It is not any of the words people have guessed already.
Not even those words that were sent to me in a PM.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Not even billboard??? LOL

Now she really has us on a rat race!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Kim was saying that the 700K post doesnt have to be posted in this thread, just anywhere in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a gold member, only gold members can fly invisible...I wish I had super-hero powers LOL, oh wait...YES I can be invisible = logoff!!!



I can still see you...............:hide:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL this is fun


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

But no one is chosing any words!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I can still see you...............:hide:


Right. I don't have any evil intent, at the moment, to fly invisible, and I'm not logging off! This thread is too fun now.

An adverb? geez. I had to go look up the meaning. Where's that purple shirt???


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Case precident


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

astutely? :bowl:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Or Negatively??


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

An *adverb* can modify a verb, an adjective, another adverb, a phrase, or a clause. An adverb indicates manner, time, place, cause, or degree and answers questions such as "how," "when," "where," "how much".


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh...sorry Cindy.
> 
> Yes...the word is used by the OP in this thread.
> It was in a REPLY to someone else.
> ...



Oh. Ok. This helps. :banghead:

Don't adverbs end in "ly"???? I knew I shouldn't have skipped school that day


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

"poorly"


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think its "astutely".... that form is only used in 2 threads when searched...

and goldencrazy used "astute" in a thread... I'm still searching for the other clues she gave us, but I have to keep waiting FOREVER between searches lol


Am I right Kimm???


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Monomer used "astute" in a post.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

And so did Tippykayak. LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> astutely? :bowl:


ASTUTELY is the word!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Somebody is getting warm........


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Can we play again?????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know why, but that word is not often used and just jumps out at me whenever it is!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Now you know....all of the smarta$$'s on this forum will start using that word LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Now you know....all of the smarta$$'s on this forum will start using that word LOL



astute observation there Jill..... 


YAY I WIN!! lol (although I feel the most loserish for spending so much time trying to figure it out...)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Now you know....all of the smarta$$'s on this forum will start using that word LOL


Astutely surmised by you! :--crazy:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think Kimm should make a "word search" thread and lets do this every week!! LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

And two of them beat me to it!!!

Loser-ish ROFL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I think Kimm should make a "word search" thread and lets do this every week!! LOL


Well sweetheart, you'd better buck up $15 or $50 if you are going to contend


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> And two of them beat me to it!!!
> 
> Loser-ish ROFL


:nana: :nana: :nana::nana:-ly


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well sweetheart, you'd better buck up $15 or $50 if you are going to contend



GOSH I know that was horrible!!! hahaha You should've seen me squirming in my chair going.... *click* GAH 60 seconds left!! *click* 47 seconds!? *click* 39 seconds?!?!?!? :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well sweetheart, you'd better buck up $15 or $50 if you are going to contend


Apparently she doesn't need to!

I'm laughing at Marlene's last post. I'm sorry...LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Kim! You have created monsters out of us!


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Please take your off topic posts to PM.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

To summarize my position to date, I came here looking for a good breeder. I observed some breeders, and others, posting low things about other breeders. I encouraged people to stop doing that. I suggested when an intelligent newbie comes along, they will think low of the breeder doing the trash talking, and they'll think lowly about this message board.

So naturally, some of the wise (sarcasm) people here began attacking me. And hijacking the thread. In other words, they proved my point! Thank you, doofuses! You confirmed, in writing, just how foolish some people here really are. Hey! At least you're good at something in life.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sqwumpkin said:


> so naturally, some of the wise (sarcasm) people here began attacking me. And hijacking the thread. In other words, they proved my point! Thank you, doofuses! You confirmed, in writing, just how foolish some people here really are. Hey! At least you're good at something in life.


 
*wow!!!!!????*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> Please take your off topic posts to PM.





Sqwumpkin said:


> And hijacking the thread. In other words, they proved my point! Thank you, doofuses! You confirmed, in writing, just how foolish some people here really are. Hey! At least you're good at something in life.


As an open forum, members here can talk about (hijack) anything they want to on or off a thread. Needless to say, as you were reading these posts, you obviously didn't understand the cohesiveness of the members and the lighthearted fun we had. 

And if you don't like how "foolish" we are, then go find another forum to complain on. See ya later Bitterville.

:hijacked:fftopic:fftopic::hijacked:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

To redirect and diffuse a heated situation takes more intelligence than you are giving people credit for. Do you know oh, never mind. 

I wish you nothing but Peace. I hope you find your pup and you live in harmony. May the Lord's Peace Be With you...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well Allen, normally, I would step in and defend you, since this is an obvious case of piling on, but I can see there is no need for that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So is he getting a Delmarva Pooch? I wasn't piling on. I take note of a certain word that is used and the members who use it. It was not an insult at all. Actually, it's a compliment, but sometimes people are so blinded by bitterness, they can't see it through their blinders.

I will stay out of Allen's threads from now on so you do not need to close them Vern. I'm surprised at your response Vern. Hmm...you know me better than that. At least I though you did. Oh well...we never really do know those we communicate with on a forum, now do we? <wink>


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> So is he getting a Delmarva Pooch? I wasn't piling on. I take note of a certain word that is used and the members who use it. It was not an insult at all. Actually, it's a compliment, but sometimes people are so blinded by bitterness, they can't see it through their blinders.
> 
> I will stay out of Allen's threads from now on so you do not need to close them Vern.


This has nothing to do with me, or a Delmarva Pooch. I have no idea who Allen is. I believe this thread has gone completely off topic, and can no longer be salvaged. If the OP wants to start a new on, that is fine.


----------

